# Scotland welcomes immigrants



## Maggdy (Jul 27, 2016)

If Scotland welcomes immigrants, so they enemy of the Eastern Europe?

"I am delighted to welcome you.
Scotland is now your home + we are privileged to have you here.
I hope you find the peace and safety that you need to rebuild your lives.
Best wishes,
Nicola Sturgeon
First minister of Scotland
Which is a bit different from the welcome." Source: The wonderful note Nicola Sturgeon sent to refugees as they arrived in Scotland


----------



## StLucieBengal (Jul 27, 2016)

They will be raping Scottish women in no time.    

Get ready for sturgeon to tell Scottish women to cover up in a few months once the rapes start piling up.


----------



## Meathead (Jul 27, 2016)

StLucieBengal said:


> They will be raping Scottish women in no time.
> 
> Get ready for sturgeon to tell Scottish women to cover up in a few months once the rapes start piling up.


Ugh!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 27, 2016)

Maggdy said:


> If Scotland welcomes immigrants, so they enemy of the Eastern Europe?
> 
> "I am delighted to welcome you.
> Scotland is now your home + we are privileged to have you here.
> ...



*I am delighted to welcome you.*

Try not to be so rapey.
If you can't control yourself, please only rape the sheep.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Jul 27, 2016)

Welp, there goes Scotland...
Apparently they prefer to be called France.....


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jul 27, 2016)

American ignorance on display, we're so into freedumb we can't allow other nations their own decisions.


----------



## whoisit (Jul 27, 2016)

I've seen pics of some of the women in Sweden that were actually raped to death,not a pretty site. Also pics of piles of body parts where Africans were hacked to pieces and infants cut into. Insanety rules the earth. No repreve from it anytiem soon if ever.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 27, 2016)

Fenton Lum said:


> American ignorance on display, we're so into freedumb we can't allow other nations their own decisions.



Scotland is free to make their own stupid decisions.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jul 27, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > American ignorance on display, we're so into freedumb we can't allow other nations their own decisions.
> ...


 
Good, ya'll can go clean your pants now.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 27, 2016)

StLucieBengal said:


> They will be raping Scottish women in no time.
> 
> Get ready for sturgeon to tell Scottish women to cover up in a few months once the rapes start piling up.





StLucieBengal said:


> They will be raping Scottish women in no time.
> 
> Get ready for sturgeon to tell Scottish women to cover up in a few months once the rapes start piling up.



You really have bought the right-wing scare tactics.  "The sky is falling" mentality has no place in America....the greatest nation on earth except for in the pigmy minds of Trumpscamians.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 27, 2016)

Maggdy said:


> If Scotland welcomes immigrants, so they enemy of the Eastern Europe?
> 
> "I am delighted to welcome you.
> Scotland is now your home + we are privileged to have you here.
> ...


Good Luck.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 27, 2016)

Fenton Lum said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Fenton Lum said:
> ...



Scotland making a stupid decision doesn't make my pants dirty.

It will be interesting to see Scottish reactions to Muzzie rapes.........


----------



## StLucieBengal (Jul 27, 2016)

Mertex said:


> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> > They will be raping Scottish women in no time.
> ...



I'm not a trump supporter.    I am just someone who is able to read the news and connect the dots as to what happens when Muslim migrants move into somewhere.      All of a sudden a rape and public pooping epidemic starts


----------



## whoisit (Jul 27, 2016)

Mertex said:


> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> > They will be raping Scottish women in no time.
> ...




I have a feeling you'll have a different opinion this time next year. When reality sets in. No America is not great as of late. Its been highjacked by radical dividing elites.


Fenton Lum said:


> American ignorance on display, we're so into freedumb we can't allow other nations their own decisions.




 Self destruction is not freedom. Its insane. And it looks liek all nations are now up for auction,sold to the highest radical bidders.


----------



## StLucieBengal (Jul 27, 2016)

Fenton Lum said:


> American ignorance on display, we're so into freedumb we can't allow other nations their own decisions.



It's hilarious that you bring that up about Scotland.   Who wants to be lorded over by the EU.    

Being an EU member limits the choices you can make about your own country.


----------



## 1stRambo (Jul 27, 2016)

Yo, just another Country we will see in the News, getting Bombed, and Mass Murder, gotta love it, RIGHT Mini Puppets!!!

"GTP"


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 27, 2016)

Sturgeon better start printing up her "don't poop in the showers" and "rape not allowed" leaflets.


----------



## StLucieBengal (Jul 27, 2016)

Coming to Scotland ......


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 27, 2016)

Mertex said:


> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> > They will be raping Scottish women in no time.
> ...


Hey Mertex , check this out. The sky *is* falling.

German music festival = 24 German women sexually assaulted by migrants | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Mertex (Jul 27, 2016)

whoisit said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > StLucieBengal said:
> ...



That the radical right is in chaos and causing division does not change the fact that the economy is doing well, unemployment is down, and gas prices are quite affordable.  I don't know how it could not be great.





Fenton Lum said:


> American ignorance on display, we're so into freedumb we can't allow other nations their own decisions.






> Self destruction is not freedom. Its insane. And it looks liek all nations are now up for auction,sold to the highest radical bidders.



I have faith in the American people to overcome the awfulness that Trump and his ignorant supporters are causing will soon be a thing of the past.  Hillary will not allow us to dis our allies, unlike Trumpf promises, so I believe that we will defeat ISIS.  We're not ready for the end of the world, yet.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 27, 2016)

Mertex said:


> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> > They will be raping Scottish women in no time.
> ...



You really are a bloody fool. Women in Europe are being told to cover up and not go out at night in certain areas. 

What is happening in Europe is appalling. And LGBT groups are more than worried over the brazen attacks on them. 

*Cologne carnival organisers hand out leaflets telling migrants not to rape women or urinate in public in the wake of New Year sex attacks*

*Refugees are being warned about assaults, alcohol and urinating in public *
*Cities on edge after hundreds of women were assaulted on New Year's Eve*
*Carnival is massive week-long celebration in cities like Cologne and Bonn*
*Heavy police presence will try to ensure there is no repeat of mass attacks *
*For more on the Cologne sex attacks visit www.dailymail.co.uk/germany*
Refugees given leaflets in Cologne and Bonn with rules for Carnival


----------



## StLucieBengal (Jul 27, 2016)

Mertex said:


> whoisit said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...




Economy doing well?   

I guess the unemployed would be interested to know they are doing well. Or as well as leftists think they should be doing ....


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 27, 2016)

Mertex said:


> whoisit said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Yup, the American people are convinced. Just check out the right direction/ wrong track poll. LOL!

RealClearPolitics - Election Other - Direction of Country


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 27, 2016)

Mertex said:


> whoisit said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


Wow!! G W Bush can rest easy and sleep at night. Now after 8 years it's Trumps fault.


----------



## pismoe (Jul 27, 2016)

Mertex said:


> whoisit said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


-------------------------------  I think you are pretty silly , the important things to you are silly things to me Mertex .


----------



## The Irish Ram (Jul 27, 2016)

Fenton Lum said:


> American ignorance on display, we're so into freedumb we can't allow other nations their own decisions.



Like Obama using our money and sending agitators to Israel to keep Netanyahu from being elected?  Or overthrowing the Egyptian government all together,  and placing the Muslim Brotherhood in charge?


----------



## Mertex (Jul 27, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > StLucieBengal said:
> ...




Hey Hossfly......yep, the sky is falling for most of you.  I can't account for Germany's vetting process....but I know the vetting process in the US is tough.

So, we can't compare what is happening in other countries to what is happening in the US., your party is willing to throw out the good people with the dirty people....but I understand that is how the Trump campaign garners more voters, by scaring the hell out of them and telling them he is going to be their hero.  Thank goodness that we don't operate under Trump's ideas.


 I've seen that *the United States is one of the most difficult countries for refugees to be accepted into resettlement.* Earlier this year, President Obama announced the U.S.'s willingness to embrace Syrian refugees and increased the number we would resettle to 10,000. *This announcement did not mean Syrians would be arriving on American soil quickly. *They must still go through refugee processing abroad. The refugees identified to arrive as new immigrants to the U.S. are the most vetted folks to set foot on our land. They go through interviews, several databases of security checks, and careful review by the Department of Homeland Security. No other group goes through such rigor.
Syrian refugee vetting process is tough enough


----------



## Mertex (Jul 27, 2016)

pismoe said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > whoisit said:
> ...



Yes, I know.  Scare tactics work on people like you, not on people like me and I think that is pretty silly.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 27, 2016)

tinydancer said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > StLucieBengal said:
> ...



I think you are the bigger fool.  Maybe Europe needs to start using the same vetting process we do here in the US.  Scare tacts don't work on sensible people, only in fools who believe what Faux News is telling them.


----------



## pismoe (Jul 27, 2016)

Mertex said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


-----------------------------------  I'm not scared , I am male living away from cities and I don't know what a LOCAL muslim or Syrian looks like in the big old USA  Mertex .


----------



## Maggdy (Jul 27, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Maggdy said:
> 
> 
> > If Scotland welcomes immigrants, so they enemy of the Eastern Europe?
> ...



Sorry, 

Support us in 2017
We are always looking for new partners and supporters so please help spread the word about the work that we do. Find out how you can support our work. 

Thank you to our festival 2016 supporters: Supporters  | Scottish Refugee Council


----------



## pismoe (Jul 27, 2016)

Mertex said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


----------------------  looks like Mertex believes what her government heros tell her .


----------



## pismoe (Jul 27, 2016)

what you guys need is a Victor Orban or Trump rather than what you have .   I'll be looking forward to seeing what happens in Scotland Maggdy .


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 27, 2016)

Mertex said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


People like me aren't scared, just puzzled why people keep pounding their head with a hammer to make the pain stop. And we have no vetting process. Those people are flown into the country in the dead of night with no papers or identification. And mainly 20-35 year old single men. No big deal I suppose.


----------



## StLucieBengal (Jul 27, 2016)

Migrant: "Praise be to allah as we rape these European infidels into submission"


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 27, 2016)

Maggdy said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Maggdy said:
> ...



Here's hoping you only get the good Muslims..........


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 27, 2016)

Mertex said:


> but I know the vetting process in the US is tough.



I call bullshit... You don't know squat about the vetting process. Enquiring minds want to know where your information is coming from re: vetting. I think you are lying like an orange liberal can...


----------



## pismoe (Jul 27, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


----------------------------   well its a big deal to me who is in the USA although I do agree with the way you are thinking .    At the worse I see this muslim issue as being a problem for millennials and their kids , females especially Hossfly .


----------



## StLucieBengal (Jul 27, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > but I know the vetting process in the US is tough.
> ...



The only immigrants the US is tough on is former soviet or filapino citizens....  Anyone else its whatever ....


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 27, 2016)

Mertex said:


> but I know the vetting process in the US is tough.



Never to be seen on this thread again...


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jul 27, 2016)

The Irish Ram said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > American ignorance on display, we're so into freedumb we can't allow other nations their own decisions.
> ...


 
Links from the insanesphere please.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 27, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > but I know the vetting process in the US is tough.
> ...



You're leaving?  Good riddance....


----------



## Mertex (Jul 27, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Really?  Where do you get your information?  Bribart?  I would seriously question that.  Why do you think we have no vetting process?  Who tells you that?  Faux News?

The U.S. Is Way Behind Its Goal of Accepting 10,000 Syrian Refugees


----------



## Mertex (Jul 27, 2016)

StLucieBengal said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > StLucieBengal said:
> ...



Well duh?  If they aren't vetted I'm sure criminals will slip in.  But, that's not the way it is done in the US.  There is no reason to panic over what is happening in countries that don't care to vett their immigrants.  If refugees are raping women in the US, by all means, post a link.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 27, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > but I know the vetting process in the US is tough.
> ...




Why don't you learn to post first, then you can venture into discussing adult topics.  I had to work hard to fix the format of your stupid post.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 27, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > but I know the vetting process in the US is tough.
> ...



I am not going anywhere till you answer the questions posed to you that will back up your bullshit...
tick, tick, tick...


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 27, 2016)

Mertex said:


> Why don't you learn to post first, then you can venture into discussing adult topics. I had to work hard to fix the format of your stupid post.



tick, tick, tick...


----------



## pismoe (Jul 27, 2016)

Fenton Lum said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Fenton Lum said:
> ...


--------------------------   Scots can do as they like , it'll be interesting to see how it works out especially for Scotlands females .


----------



## Mertex (Jul 27, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



What question are you talking about.....idiot?  I posted a link regarding the vetting....how about you post a link from a reputable source (not right-wing bootlicking Briebart) backing up the fact that we don't?  I'll be waiting.....


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 27, 2016)

Time was up for you along time ago orange girlie... Go play in the traffic somewhere...


----------



## Mertex (Jul 27, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



You're the one that doesn't know squat about the vetting process, idiot.  Tick, tick all you want,  why don't you post a link showing that they are not vetted?  I'm still waiting, moron.

Here's what the U.S. process for vetting Syrian refugees actually looks like


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 27, 2016)

Mertex said:


> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


I got my info from a recent article at Military.com. UPS was landing planes at an airport here in Ft Worth. Refugees would get off the plane and go through a makeshift tunnel into buses with covered windows. Some reporters followed the buses but when they got to I-20. State Troopers prevented them from following the buses so the reporters don't know whether they went East or West. UPS denies it but reporters have spotted about 10 flights of refugees coming in. The reporters got smart and posted friends on I-20 and they followed the buses to an undisclosed location. Obama's thug army is tricky.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 27, 2016)

What a piece of crap you used as a source. Who in the hell were these people vetted with, Assad and his Government? Most don't have papers of any sort to verify who they are. And if they do have papers who is to say they are not forged.

Suck on this...

Homeland Security chairman: ‘We don’t know’ who refugees are

Flashback: FBI – No Way To Vet Incoming Syrian Refugees [VIDEO]

Syrian Refugee Crisis Raises Threat Questions

who said that syrians could not be vetted - Bing video


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 27, 2016)

Mertex You have absolutely no freaking common sense at all. You are being used as a liberal tool by people who don't care about you at all. Think for yourself for once in your life. You spew these talking points out like a drunk that has ate 3 to many White Castles...


----------



## StLucieBengal (Jul 27, 2016)

Mertex said:


> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...




Please post the metric used.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 27, 2016)

StLucieBengal said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > StLucieBengal said:
> ...



Do you have a problem using "Google"?  You can find out all you need about the US vetting process by googling information.  I'm not going to do it for you.


----------



## StLucieBengal (Jul 27, 2016)

Mertex said:


> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



So you don't actually know the metric used for vetting...   Gotcha


----------



## pismoe (Jul 27, 2016)

Mertex said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...


------------------------  hey Mertex , mrobama is full of sh1t concerning vetting of the 'syria' refugee invaders and all other third worlders imported into the USA . It  is the goal of mrobama and the dems and others to buld a 'fifth column ' of unsuitable people in the USA Mertex .


----------



## Muhammed (Jul 27, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Maggdy said:
> 
> 
> > If Scotland welcomes immigrants, so they enemy of the Eastern Europe?
> ...


Or each other, you fags.


----------



## Muhammed (Jul 27, 2016)

StLucieBengal said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > StLucieBengal said:
> ...


That is the truth. It's because of their culture. If women are out without their husband or a male relative it is OK to rape them.

And as far as shitting in public, that is also part of their culture. They could just be waling down the street and then just squat and pinch a loaf right in the street. That is why it is considered to be a huge insult to show someone the bottom of their feet. It's because they walk in shit.

Same thing with their left hand. In their culture the left hand is considered to be unclean. That is because when they are children they are taught to wipe their ass with their bare left hand.

They are filthy people.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jul 28, 2016)

This sot of hysteria happens when low intellect people are only exposed to partisan news sources.

These people actually believe that Europe is more dangerous than America.

Mental.


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 28, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> This sot of hysteria happens when low intellect people are only exposed to partisan news sources.
> 
> These people actually believe that Europe is more dangerous than America.
> 
> Mental.








 Looking at the news reports coming out of Europe I would say it is looking that way.   How many murdered in broad daylight by muslim terrorist scum in the last month alone ?


----------



## pismoe (Jul 28, 2016)

can't teach a 'dhimmi' that's been a 'dhimmi' from birth Phoenal .


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jul 28, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > This sot of hysteria happens when low intellect people are only exposed to partisan news sources.
> ...


The authentic voice of brexit.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jul 28, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > This sot of hysteria happens when low intellect people are only exposed to partisan news sources.
> ...


Still a lot safer than the US.


----------



## pismoe (Jul 28, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > This sot of hysteria happens when low intellect people are only exposed to partisan news sources.
> ...


---------------------------------   yeah , muslims murdering and raping in France ,  Belgium , Germany as they do 'mohamads' work while following his commands .   And icing on the cake is that the governments of those countries are punishing the Western natives of those countries ,    Its really kinda funny .


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 28, 2016)

pismoe said:


> can't teach a 'dhimmi' that's been a 'dhimmi' from birth Phoenal .







TRUE


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 28, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...








At least we use truth and reality not made up stories full of LIES. Still waiting for you to right just the once


----------



## StLucieBengal (Jul 28, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



Feel free to back up this ridiculous claim....


----------



## StLucieBengal (Jul 28, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> This sot of hysteria happens when low intellect people are only exposed to partisan news sources.
> 
> These people actually believe that Europe is more dangerous than America.
> 
> Mental.



All news sources have been covering the migrant invasion of Europe and the rapes that have swept over Europe with the invasion.     All news sources can't be partisan just because you think that all Muslims are great.


----------



## StLucieBengal (Jul 28, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



So that makes you a remainiac I guess?   Or do you prefer globalist?


----------



## Maggdy (Jul 28, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Mistake!
You have an ancient Information.

Current events:
*Women And Kids Now Driving Migration Wave Into Europe*

"Almost 60 percent of refugees and migrants leaving for Europe in 2016 have been female or children, the Council of Europe’s Commissioner of Human Rights reported. In contrast, young, single men predominantly made up last year’s flow. Women and children also made up one-third of the 360 people who died in the Mediterranean Sea in January 2016."
Source: Women And Kids Now Driving Migration Wave Into Europe


----------



## Maggdy (Jul 28, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Maggdy said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



The bad Muslim kills himself, them not is need anything, just only a funeral.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 28, 2016)

Maggdy said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Maggdy said:
> ...



The trick is killing the bad Muslims before they kill innocents.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jul 28, 2016)

StLucieBengal said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Countries Compared by Crime > Murder rate. International Statistics at NationMaster.com

Click on the word "description" and it ranks the countries with El Salvador,shock, being at the top.

This chart uses the same measure and is based on FBI figures.
Murder Rates Nationally and By State | Death Penalty Information Center

As you can see New Hampshire is doing well but other parts of the country not so well.


----------



## StLucieBengal (Jul 28, 2016)

Maggdy said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...




So based on the part you quoted.....  Women and children leave 60/40 to men , but   Make up 1/3 of the dead people found in the sea.  So basically the men are killing them Otw to Europe?  

Must have gotten their rape on and threw the trash into the ocean...   

Religion of peace showing their true colours once again. 

So what exactly are you trying to say other than validate all of our posts stating what these Muslim men are doing?


----------



## StLucieBengal (Jul 28, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



Yeah sorry but we have this debate all the time with clueless liberals.   Crime stats aren't reported the same in both places.    If the same metric is used in both places then US compares better than Europe.   

Nice try though.   Your position would look like it had merit to those who don't understand that you are comparing apples to oranges instead of apples to apples.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jul 28, 2016)

StLucieBengal said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > StLucieBengal said:
> ...


I sort of knew you would say that. Which is why I only quoted murder rates. Nowhere in Western Europe is more dangerous than the US.

This is a useful site. It only records gun deaths so doesnt give the full picture. It updates during the day which is quite chilling.

Meanwhile in the UK.
Police in Britain shot their guns just seven times in the last year


----------



## StLucieBengal (Jul 28, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



So you are saying there is more gun deaths in a country where every citizen is allowed to own guns vs a block a countries who no do not allow their citizens the freedom of gun ownership and have seized their guns....


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jul 28, 2016)

StLucieBengal said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > StLucieBengal said:
> ...


Well thats not quite accurate. All EU countries have different gun laws. But in principle yes. 

Its not difficult is it ?


----------



## StLucieBengal (Jul 28, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



Taking the UK for example.   The crime rate with guns rose after the 1997 seizure of guns until they hired 16% more police.   It's still higher than it was before the 1997 law.   

the problem in the USA is too many sub groups who haven't assimilated with one another.     The CRA that LBJ signed just pushed integration over assimilation and set blacks on a path of violence.... Which is why black gangs are largely responsible for gun deaths.   This was exactly what Barry Goldwater was afraid of... And why he didn't support the CRA.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jul 28, 2016)

StLucieBengal said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > StLucieBengal said:
> ...


Thats a truly heroic attempt to deflect from the essential truth.
Anyway, it isnt a competition and all societies could do better. I just get irritated when reading forums like this one. Ignorant people havent got a clue what is going on in Europe , which is a lot safer than anywhere they live, apart from New Hampshire of course.


----------



## StLucieBengal (Jul 28, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...




Never said or acted like it was a competition or was I deflecting.   I was merely discussing variables since we are discussing apples to oranges.    When you are ready for an apples to apples discussion then let me know.   

My in laws live in Europe and we are quite aware of what's going on over there ....  Your dismissal of us is a lame attempt to leave the discussion.   

The fact is in this global news cycle it's quite easy to see what's going on ...    

But hey you better get back to defend religion of peace and their disgusting behavior.


----------



## GreenBean (Jul 28, 2016)

Fenton Lum said:


> American ignorance on display, we're so into freedumb we can't allow other nations their own decisions.


I do agree somewhat ... and thats a big "somewhat" ..... but you do realize thjat Scotland is not an independent Nation, just part of the UK ... right ?


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jul 28, 2016)

StLucieBengal said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > StLucieBengal said:
> ...


I am happy to stick around whilst you prove that America is safer than Western Europe. You havent produced anything so far but seem happy to go along with the house view that Europe is falling apart. It isnt the case and the murder stats show that Europe is a lot safer than the US.

It is probably linked in to your insane gun laws but that is your problem not mine.


----------



## StLucieBengal (Jul 28, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



It's funny what you call "insane guns laws".  

We just refer to that as freedom.  

Didn't know that the ability to purchase an item after going through an exhaustive background check is insane.


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 29, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...








 And you have deflected away from the topic because you were getting destroyed, here is something else for you to ponder. Scotland is the most racist member of the Union, and here they are welcoming even more immigrants for them to be racist towards.


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 29, 2016)

GreenBean said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > American ignorance on display, we're so into freedumb we can't allow other nations their own decisions.
> ...







 NO wrong as it makes its own laws and raises its own taxes. It is just a part of the Union because it suited them to put all their debts in Englands hands. Scotland is as independent nation to a degree, it just relies on the union to provide it with welfare, police, armed services, education and health


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 29, 2016)

StLucieBengal said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > StLucieBengal said:
> ...







 Easier in the UK to get a gun licence, and even convicted criminals can have one


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jul 29, 2016)

StLucieBengal said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > StLucieBengal said:
> ...


So you cant back up your silly assertion that the US is safer than Europe. I didnt think you could.


----------



## pismoe (Jul 29, 2016)

better to have Freedom rather than this constant search for safety .  Same goes for Freedom rather than this constant longing for Healthcare and long life as a useless skeleton .  --------------------------   Theres only [roughly] about 10,000 criminal caused gun deaths in the USA as the other 20,000 are suicides where a gun was used or the deaths of people that needed to be shot dead by coppers or homeowners defending their lives and property .   Thats roughly 30,000 gun deaths a year out  of a USA population of over 320 million so the Gun deaths are a trivial number .    Just a comment .


----------



## StLucieBengal (Jul 29, 2016)

pismoe said:


> better to have Freedom rather than this constant search for safety .  Same goes for Freedom rather than this constant longing for Healthcare and long life as a useless skeleton .  --------------------------   Theres only [roughly] about 10,000 criminal caused gun deaths in the USA as the other 20,000 are suicides where a gun was used or the deaths of people that needed to be shot dead by coppers or homeowners defending their lives and property .   Thats roughly 30,000 gun deaths a year out  of a USA population of over 320 million so the Gun deaths are a trivial number .    Just a comment .



Plus the eugenics crowd should like the suicides.   It's broken people eliminating themselves.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jul 29, 2016)

GreenBean said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > American ignorance on display, we're so into freedumb we can't allow other nations their own decisions.
> ...


 
I fail to see how that is connected in any way, let's review the post you responded to:

_American ignorance on display, we're so into freedumb we can't allow other nations their own decisions._

_"..... but you do realize thjat Scotland is not an independent Nation, just part of the UK ... right ?"_

Yeah, and?


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jul 29, 2016)

pismoe said:


> better to have Freedom rather than this constant search for safety .  Same goes for Freedom rather than this constant longing for Healthcare and long life as a useless skeleton .  --------------------------   Theres only [roughly] about 10,000 criminal caused gun deaths in the USA as the other 20,000 are suicides where a gun was used or the deaths of people that needed to be shot dead by coppers or homeowners defending their lives and property .   Thats roughly 30,000 gun deaths a year out  of a USA population of over 320 million so the Gun deaths are a trivial number .    Just a comment .


 
Oh, nevermind.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jul 29, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > StLucieBengal said:
> ...


 
_"Scotland is the most racist member of the Union, blahbiddy blah blah."_

Fuck your pronouncements, explain and/or show something, anything, to back up wildass wild ranging statements like that when you spew them.

You can start your new life on here with that one there.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jul 29, 2016)

Fenton Lum said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Good luck with that. He is the thickest fucker on this board.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jul 29, 2016)

pismoe said:


> better to have Freedom rather than this constant search for safety .  Same goes for Freedom rather than this constant longing for Healthcare and long life as a useless skeleton .  --------------------------   Theres only [roughly] about 10,000 criminal caused gun deaths in the USA as the other 20,000 are suicides where a gun was used or the deaths of people that needed to be shot dead by coppers or homeowners defending their lives and property .   Thats roughly 30,000 gun deaths a year out  of a USA population of over 320 million so the Gun deaths are a trivial number .    Just a comment .


Freedom to get shot is not freedom.
Gun Violence Archive

According to this site there have been 8000 gun murders this year.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jul 29, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


 
To be fair, he does have some competition spurring him on to new lows.


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 29, 2016)

Fenton Lum said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > Fenton Lum said:
> ...








 And Scotland is an independent nation, as independent as any other nation on this Planet. It has its own government that sets its own rules and raises its own taxes, just that it is ruled over by the English Queen, and has to pay taxes into the UK as well. No different to all those American states that pay taxes twice.


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 29, 2016)

Fenton Lum said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...








 Will their own nationalist newspaper do



How racist is Scotland?



From 2004-05 to 2009-10, racist incidents in Scotland increased by 9% and around 96% of perpetrators were white. But perhaps the most surprising statistic reveals 1153 white British people were the victims of racist crime in 2009-10 in Scotland, and 860 of the perpetrators were other white people, whether Scottish, Welsh, Northern Irish or English.


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 29, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...






You wear that crown tainted as you have yet to be right about anything. Even a broken clock is correct twice a day, you cant even be correct once


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 29, 2016)

Fenton Lum said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Fenton Lum said:
> ...







Right up until I provide the evidence and then you run away dont you, just like tainted does


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jul 29, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Look you idiot. You havent provided anything apart from an article that states there is racism in Scotland. No shocks there.

Now back up your claim.


----------



## pismoe (Jul 29, 2016)

StLucieBengal said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > better to have Freedom rather than this constant search for safety .  Same goes for Freedom rather than this constant longing for Healthcare and long life as a useless skeleton .  --------------------------   Theres only [roughly] about 10,000 criminal caused gun deaths in the USA as the other 20,000 are suicides where a gun was used or the deaths of people that needed to be shot dead by coppers or homeowners defending their lives and property .   Thats roughly 30,000 gun deaths a year out  of a USA population of over 320 million so the Gun deaths are a trivial number .    Just a comment .
> ...


-----------------------------  don't know about the Eugenics but eliminating Freedom of efficient self defense with firearms just limits Freedom from criminals for the weak , small , handicapped , old and infirm .  I mean , most weak , small , men and women would be prey for criminals while 'hilary' and Englands 'queen' [and the retired tony blair] and the elite travel through life with Armed Bodyguards paid for by taxpayers   ------------------   see Europe as it cowers from muslim refugee invaders for an example of Euros not being able to defend themselves because they are mostly disarmed by the governments that are also bringing in the criminal muslim savages St. Lucie .


----------



## pismoe (Jul 29, 2016)

and , people that commit suicide , well they are faulty in makeup and will kill themselves in any number of other ways St Lucie .  .


----------



## pismoe (Jul 29, 2016)

funny story about 'tony blair' and his body guard as the bodyguard spends a penny in a Starbuck bathroom ---  Tony Blair bodyguard left loaded gun in Starbucks when she went to the toilet  ---   point is that even the retired 'tony blair' has armed bodyguards carrying guns to protect 'tony blair' and probably at taxpayers expense ,    Course since the general gun confiscation in 97 - 98 [about] the regular English person is at the mercy of the criminal , but not 'tony blair' , the queen and other elites.


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 29, 2016)

Fenton Lum said:


> American ignorance on display, we're so into freedumb we can't allow other nations their own decisions.



Poor commies. You wouldn't know freedom if it sat on your stupid face and wiggled.

It's their decision, nobody said any different. And we're *allowing* it.

We just know it's fucking stupid.


----------



## pismoe (Jul 29, 2016)

Europe does serve as an example of reality though .  Watch muslims in Europe and see whats headed to the USA , maybe .      England may have smartened up due to 'brexit' but I think that England has a lot to do to cleanup current muslim problems in England .


----------



## The Irish Ram (Jul 29, 2016)

> You really have bought the right-wing scare tactics. "The sky is falling" mentality has no place in America....the greatest nation on earth except for in the pigmy minds of Trumpscamians.



You seem to be so blinded by politics that you fail to recognize reality.  Here is reality:






More guns, less crime.  
More Democrats, more crime.  Feel free to visit Chicago statistics  on the subject...


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jul 29, 2016)

pismoe said:


> Europe does serve as an example of reality though .  Watch muslims in Europe and see whats headed to the USA , maybe .      England may have smartened up due to 'brexit' but I think that England has a lot to do to cleanup current muslim problems in England .


Europe is a lot safer than the US. Your freedom to shoot each other over a parking space comes at a cost.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 29, 2016)

pismoe said:


> ... Watch muslims in Europe and see whats headed to the USA...... .




No.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 29, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> ......
> Europe is a lot safer than the US. Your freedom to shoot each other over a parking space comes at a cost.




Better be sure to stay far, far away.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jul 29, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > ......
> ...


America is falling apart.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 29, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...





Stay the fuck out and you should be fine (aside from living with your fellow subjects who  have traumatized you with their views on the EU ~ )


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 29, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Fenton Lum said:
> ...






Like this from one of your "darkies" no less

10 True Things we Need to Say About Racism in Scotland


Between 2000 and 2013, the per capita rate of murders with a known or suspected racist element in Scotland was higher than in the rest of the UK - 1.8 murders per million people in the population compared to 1.3[1].


There were more than 4,600 racist incidents recorded by the police in Scotland during 2012/13 – around 90 per week[2], and almost certainly just the tip of the iceberg.
28% of Scotland’s people think there is sometimes good reason for prejudice against certain groups.[3]
10% would be unhappy if a black or Asian person joined their family circle, rising to 37% if a Gypsy/Traveller joined .
Black and ethnic minority communities in Scotland are significantly more likely to live in relative poverty – at 25% for 2012/13, compared to 14% for the white-British group[5] and at greater risk of severe and extreme poverty[6].
Just 0.85% of Modern Apprentices in training as of March 2014 were estimated to be from BME communities – despite 6% of our young people being BME .
2011/12 figures showed that, for local authority jobs, even after the interview stage, white candidates were almost twice as likely to be appointed as BME candidates[8].
Just 1.3% of police staff, 1.1% of local authority staff, and 0.85% of fire service staff are BME[9] - despite BME people making up more than 4% of Scotland’s population. Even in Glasgow, the City Council’s BME workforce is 1.9% of the total, despite the BME population of the city amounting to 11.6%[10].
DWP research (which included employers in Scotland) showed a person with a ‘BME name’ had to send an application away 16 times to achieve a successful response compared to the 9 times for someone with a ‘white name’ - even though they were submitting the same application[11].
In 25 of our 32 local authorities there are no BME Councillors at  all, and there are only 4 Black minority ethnic women councillors in the whole country.[12]


----------



## pismoe (Jul 29, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > Europe does serve as an example of reality though .  Watch muslims in Europe and see whats headed to the USA , maybe .      England may have smartened up due to 'brexit' but I think that England has a lot to do to cleanup current muslim problems in England .
> ...


----------------------------------  you are silly Tomi.


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 29, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > Europe does serve as an example of reality though .  Watch muslims in Europe and see whats headed to the USA , maybe .      England may have smartened up due to 'brexit' but I think that England has a lot to do to cleanup current muslim problems in England .
> ...







 Is it any better in Europe when muslim terrorists can mow down innocent people. Complain and you face prison for being non conformist.  Only a matter of time before the French and Germans get rid of their neo marxists and put in a strong government to rid them of the terrorists.


----------



## pismoe (Jul 29, 2016)

you think so Phoenal , I sure hope so .  Not because of safety , I oppose the muslim importation simply because of what they will do concerning Western rule of law , RIGHTS and Freedoms .------------------    when they get the numbers and votes and ally  with europeon lefties the results will not be good for euro natives .   See londonistans new muslim mayor Phoenal .


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jul 29, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Get your hair cut you scruffy twat.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jul 29, 2016)

pismoe said:


> you think so Phoenal , I sure hope so .  Not because of safety , I oppose the muslim importation simply because of what they will do concerning Western rule of law , RIGHTS and Freedoms .------------------    when they get the numbers and votes and ally  with europeon lefties the results will not be good for euro natives .   See londonistans new muslim mayor Phoenal .


Bedwetter. Europe is safer than the US.


----------



## Tilly (Jul 29, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Lose 10 stones you fat twat.


----------



## pismoe (Jul 29, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > you think so Phoenal , I sure hope so .  Not because of safety , I oppose the muslim importation simply because of what they will do concerning Western rule of law , RIGHTS and Freedoms .------------------    when they get the numbers and votes and ally  with europeon lefties the results will not be good for euro natives .   See londonistans new muslim mayor Phoenal .
> ...


-------------------------------   its you guys that are the bedwetters , constantly looking to be made safe and safer by your euro lords and masters Tomi .


----------



## pismoe (Jul 29, 2016)

and its your lords and masters that import your enemies in to rape and murder you guys Tomi .


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 29, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...




It's not a personal photo, genius.


----------



## Tilly (Jul 29, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


I like that pic. Who is it?


----------



## StLucieBengal (Jul 30, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




I would like to also go on record that I am also not using a personal photo.

But I wish I had the hat....


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 30, 2016)

Tilly said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



Uchino Masaaki as Yamamoto Kansuke.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 30, 2016)

StLucieBengal said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...







You'd have to have a lot of money. It comes with a big bill.


----------



## theHawk (Jul 30, 2016)

Fenton Lum said:


> American ignorance on display, we're so into freedumb we can't allow other nations their own decisions.



How is anyone "not allowing" them to make this decision.  They obviously will make their own decision.  Free people have a right to have an opinion on any matter going on in the world.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 31, 2016)

Mertex said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Oh piss off you douche bag. You make me want to barf with your lies you asshole. 2000 grand and a few days and OMG you are Syrian. 

Go fuck yourself. I have proof. You have insane opinions. And I swear to God you let these cave dwelling terrorists in I hope and pray you get nailed first. 

I won't. I'm a person of faith. They'll take you out in a heartbeat. And I won't have a problem with it. 

*Passport to terror: MailOnline reporter bought an IDENTICAL Syrian passport that ISIS bomber used to sneak into Europe before Paris attacks*

*MailOnline reporter obtained forged Syrian passport for $2,000 in four days*
*Investigation exposed security flaws where terrorists buy fake passports to get into Europe undetected*
*Passport of 'Ahmad Almohammad' found at Paris Stade de France terror*
*Believed Ahmad Almohammad got into Europe via Greek island of Leros*






Fake: For just $2,000, MailOnline obtained the same forged Syrian passports (pictured) being used by ISIS fighters to trick the authorities into believing they are asylum seekers

Read more: The fake passport used by 'Paris terrorist' to travel through Europe 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------

